# Regarding Job Offer



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi All,


I have been currently interviewed from one of the accredited IT employer from Auckland, and it looks like i will be offered a job.

I want to know which visa will be best suited for this also as i am a java developer
what would be the salary i should be asking for


I am from india working as java developer.


----------



## aspire (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi Ajay

First of all congratulations for an offer from NZ
Your status is mentioned as expat in Australia 
are u an OZ PR. If yes, then you dont require any work visa for NZ

I am an Indian citizen and was granted OZ PR in May.
I tried to contact many employers in Australia/NZ but no success as they want the person to be there first and I am currently in India
I work in datawarehouse domain

Could you suggest the consultant name with which you are dealing
It will begreat help 



ajay.lele83 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I have been currently interviewed from one of the accredited IT employer from Auckland, and it looks like i will be offered a job.
> ...


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

ajay.lele83 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I have been currently interviewed from one of the accredited IT employer from Auckland, and it looks like i will be offered a job.
> ...


With a job offer you could go for Residency as I would expect this would give you enough points for automatic selection of the EOI.
You could also go for Work to Residency since the employer is on the accredited employers list or Temporary Work Visa.

All depends how soon you wish to be in the country or how soon your employer would want you in the country.

If you want or need to be in NZ within 3 months I'd say go the Temporary Work Visa Route. Within 6 months WTR visa route or longer Residency visa route.

Have a look at each and their requirements on the Immigration NZ website.

Immigration New Zealand


----------



## Ronalyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi Ajay,

I want to know how you applied for a job in New Zealand while you are in India. Could you give me the website? How about the interview? Is it thru web or phone?

I want to apply for a Skilled Migrant Visa in NZ and I need an additional bonus points to get a higher score in the assessment. One thing came to my mind is to obtain a bonus points thru a job offer from NZ employer but I do not know exactly the procedure of having that job offer. I hope you can help me. 

By the way, I am from Philippines working as an Accountant.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Ronalyn said:


> Hi Ajay,
> 
> I want to know how you applied for a job in New Zealand while you are in India. Could you give me the website? How about the interview? Is it thru web or phone?
> 
> ...


HI,

You use the normal methods to find a job, that you would use anywhere else in the world. You use the internet and the relevant websites that advertise the roles in your particular area of expertise. You then follow the instructions to apply.

Try these sites :-

Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site
Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me

When looking through the job adverts, the majority of them will be managed by a recruitment agency. Not many companies carry out direct recruiting here in NZ.
The recruiting agencies have the job of filtering out all the people they think that do and don't fit a particular role and they are paid on commission when they find someone suitable for interview and job offer.
When looking at the ads you can also make a note of the recruitment agency and have a look on their own company website which will also be full of job adverts in their portfolio.

Interviews for overseas applicants are done by Skype, Video conference and telephone.

Regards,


----------



## hello_arry (Feb 17, 2013)

If you are still looking... you can search for SK Migration in Bangalore.
His name is Mohit. A very nice and professional gentleman. He deals in inter-state clients in India as well. And has a lot of knowledge.


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

My 2 round of interviews are over and employer have said that they are still in process of interviewing other candidates once this is done they would take decision on hiring.

Is it normal in NZ that employers take so much time deciding if they wish to fulfill this position? it means now it all depends on my luck to get job offer as i do not have work visa or SMC.

Just praying noone else with already having work visa gets selected:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

ajay.lele83 said:


> My 2 round of interviews are over and employer have said that they are still in process of interviewing other candidates once this is done they would take decision on hiring.
> 
> Is it normal in NZ that employers take so much time deciding if they wish to fulfill this position? it means now it all depends on my luck to get job offer as i do not have work visa or SMC.
> 
> Just praying noone else with already having work visa gets selected:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Yes it's normal, especially if they have many applicants.
Doesn't always happen this way, but all NZ employers should offer a job to a person in the country who is a citizen or resident before they consider anyone from overseas.
An overseas interest without a visa isn't much of prospect as the employers know how long visas can take to secure.
They want reassurance that they won't have to wait many months for a person to arrive. I'm sure they would much rather an overseas candidate to have already started the visa process, however it does happen that overseas candidates are offered jobs without even so much as a whiff of applying for a visa. All depends on the job to be filled, the company and the shortage of skilled people for that role.

A colleague of mine was offered his job whilst still in Canada and without knowing anything about migration to NZ.
He accepted the job, was granted Residency and arrived with his partner - all within 3 months of accepting the role.
Another colleague from the UK was offered his role in the same manner without first looking at visas. He accepted and the company assisted him in securing a Temp Work Visa within days. He arrived within 3 weeks of accepting the role and his family followed later. After a year they applied and secured Residency.


----------



## AustraliaDreams (Sep 29, 2012)

I am also in the same position. I got 140 points but consultants here say that even though 100 is minimum required and 140 is good number, applicants with a job offer are picked first.

My last application was on Jan 2012 and it lapsed after 6 months with out being selected. 
So, I am also looking for job consultants who can atleast offer job letter to enter NZ.
I applied through seek but as some one referred, the recruiters are looking for someone who is already inside NZ .

can someone pls assist with reliable job consultants. btw, I am currently in INDIA in networking/infrastructure domain at team lead poistion - 8yrs of experience


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

AustraliaDreams said:


> I am also in the same position. I got 140 points but consultants here say that even though 100 is minimum required and 140 is good number, applicants with a job offer are picked first.
> 
> My last application was on Jan 2012 and it lapsed after 6 months with out being selected.
> So, I am also looking for job consultants who can atleast offer job letter to enter NZ.
> ...


Hi,

Well you've been told complete drivel.

If an EOI has 140 points or more, it doesn't matter how those points have been derived, the EOI will be selected out of the pool as it is an automatic process.
ALL EOI's of 140 points or more are selected first and if there are any places left then Immigration look at lower scores - i.e. 135 with a job offer.

Even during processing, candidates with a job offer aren't looked at any more favourably than someone with the same points but without a job offer.

If you have submitted EOI in the past at 140 points but haven't been selected then you didn't have 140 points!!! You must have had less and kept missing out on selection then after 6 months your EOI removed from the pool.

Job consultants or Recruitment Agents can't give you an offer letter. 
You must secure a skilled job from a registered NZ employer which may well be dealt with through a Recruitment Agent.
The only way you are gonna be able to claim the bonus points is if you secure a job this way and submit the proof to Immigration at the appropriate time when you have received ITA.

Yes it is true the majority of employers prefer candidates to already be in NZ with the visa to be able to work.

In my experience I did manage to secure a job in NZ whilst still in the UK, but I was already a Resident Visa holder, already had one way flights booked, already had the shipping container booked so although I wasn't in NZ already I was more appealing to the recruiting companies than someone without a visa or even in the process of applying for a visa.

Regards,


----------



## AustraliaDreams (Sep 29, 2012)

hi escapedtonz ,

Thank you so much for writing in detail.
However, I was told of another option : visiting australia with a visa that let you work for 2 yrs to get on job training. Something like internship.

I found this Temporary Graduate Visa
Temporary Graduate Visa (Subclass 485)

It says --Post-Study Work stream – for international students who graduate with an eligible qualification. This stream is only available to students who applied for and were granted their first Student visa to Australia on or after 5 November 2011. A visa in this stream can be granted for up to four years, depending on the qualification.

Can you please let me know if you have any idea on this whether studies needs to be done in australia or can be doen out side australia



escapedtonz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well you've been told complete drivel.
> 
> ...


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

AustraliaDreams said:


> hi escapedtonz ,
> 
> Thank you so much for writing in detail.
> However, I was told of another option : visiting australia with a visa that let you work for 2 yrs to get on job training. Something like internship.
> ...


I don't know anything about Australia migration. This is the NZ forum.
You may wish to start a new thread in the Australia forum.

Regards,


----------

